

Credibility evaluation open-sourced - johanjessen
http://www.Hypothes.is/

======
TooTallSid
Dan has a solid concept and a solid plan to get there. In just six months he
has turned a concept into a real project. He has successfully built large
software systems in the past and I expect he will to it again. I am so
convinced, that I add funding to it on Kickstarter.

